# bam



## welly24 (May 28, 2017)

i bought a mapped ecu off ebay ,,,yes I know what a nob ,,its mapped at 265 to run a standard tt but my co is high 7.33 nocat .and lambda switching is 12 to 24 on vcds any ideas ,I have a spare 225bhp ecu but I don't have the pin to code it in anyone on here living near Sutton in ashfield that can do immob delete and delete the downstream lambda for me thanks


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Sounds like your egt sensor has failed causing fuelling to be at 0.75 lambda all time


----------



## welly24 (May 28, 2017)

no not 0.7 .nought point 7 ...........seven 7


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  put a post in the mk1 forum you will get help there


----------



## welly24 (May 28, 2017)

running fine apart from coils cant cope very well now running 308bhp


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It's not a bam engine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## welly24 (May 28, 2017)

yes it is, it has a aum golf inlet to connect the fmic as the bam one went the wrong way into the radiator and slam panel,also the engine cover is the same its the only one I could get to fit and I had to cut it down


----------

